# 15 most outrageous hotel swimming pools in the world



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*15 most outrageous hotel swimming pools in the world*

*Looking for a nice swimming pool for your summer vacation destination? These 15 spots, compiled by MSN Travel, feature some of the most outrageously luxurious pools for visitors to take a dip.*

June 22, 2011









Marina Bay Sands, Singapore









150-metre infinity pool overlooking the city.









Alila Villas, Uluwatu, Bali, Indonesia









50-metre main swimming pool, hovering at the edge of a cliff high above the Indian Ocean.









Qasr Al Sarab, Abu Dhabi









Freeform pool lights up like a jewel at night.









The Conrad Maldives, Rangali Island









An underwater restaurant and wine cellar, a new three-seat submarine, and an infinity pool on the edge of the Bali Sea.









Amangiri, Canyon Point, Utah









L-shaped pool contains a natural rock formation in the middle.









Hotel Caruso, Ravello, Italy









Former palace perched above the Mediterranean Sea.









San Alfonse del Mar, Algarrobo, Chile









The Guinness Book of World Records deems this apartment-resort's pool the biggest in the world - big enough for boaters.









Perivolas, Santorini, Greece









Built like an amphitheatre into a cliff overlooking the Aegean Sea.









Oberoi Udaivilas, Udaipur, India









Lake front suites feature access to semi-private moat.









Amankila, Bali





Read more: http://www.vancouversun.com/most+ou...+pools+world/4987055/story.html#ixzz1Q9z66HVr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

The pool at the W Hotel in Dallas is ten stories above the street level and has a plexiglass wall.










Photo taken from Deal Base


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Qasr Al Sarab, Abu Dhabi


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I like that pool in Utah, also the ones in RAvelo and Chile.


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Does the pool in the first pic even have a barrier of some sort? :runaway:


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> The pool at the W Hotel in Dallas is ten stories above the street level and has a plexiglass wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intercontinental Hotel Dubai










http://www.flickr.com/photos/global-tourist/4283491926/sizes/l/in/photostream/



egypt69 said:


> Does the pool in the first pic even have a barrier of some sort? :runaway:


Yes it does. :lol:


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

*Atlantis The Palm Pool*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/felixkunze/3176442994/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4151613640/


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> Yes it does. :lol:


Thank goodness! 

But where? I don't really see it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Don't worry, swimming to the edge won't be quite as risky as it looks. While the water in the infinity pool seems to end in a sheer drop, it actually spills into a catchment area where it is pumped back into the main pool. At three times the length of an Olympic pool and 650ft up, it is the largest outdoor pool in the world at that height.


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The most amazing swimming pools are (for me):
San Alfonse del Mar, Algarrobo, Chile
Marina Bay Sands, Singapore
and of course in Perivolas, Santorini island (Greece)
:cheers:


----------



## kaul (Jan 4, 2009)

egypt69 said:


> Does the pool in the first pic even have a barrier of some sort? :runaway:


here's a video of the pool's edge. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN3xLmdNkE0&feature=related
The design is pretty safe and considerate, not as "edgy" as I originally thought


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some private pools in Vancouver.


Vancouver Private Roof Top Deck with a glass bottomed swimming pool by GoldenCityRentals.com, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aloha_pools/5438605025/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aloha_pools/5439209916/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

The W Hotel Pool in Ft. Lauderdale has a staircase going right through it connecting it to the lower levels.









Photo from TripAdvisor









Photo from 5 Magazine


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

*One & Only The Palm*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/idee_per_viaggiare/5160886359/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joewen1980/5599752550/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joewen1980/5599761192/


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Even though I have no desire to visit the place, I still have to admit Las Vegas has some pretty outrageous pools.


















*The Mirage:*


















*The Golden Nugget:*


















*Tropicana:*


















*Mandalay Bay:*

All photos taken from Zimbio


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

*Kempinski Hotel Dubai*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kempinskihotels/5753679133/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kempinskihotels/5753679013/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/idee_per_viaggiare/5831482573/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/idee_per_viaggiare/5832032460/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/idee_per_viaggiare/5832041294/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/idee_per_viaggiare/5832041134/









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/c1/af/54/blick-auf-den-pool.jpg


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

*The Address Downtown Dubai*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clabpics/3727694766/









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=153955&page=38









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=153955&page=38










http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielcheong/4847228172/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jessmartin24/5288638848/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raoulsch/3359486283/


----------

